
Dozens of Chinese companies added to U.S. blacklist in latest Beijing rebuke - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-blacklist-idUSKBN22Y2QR
======
notadog
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278734)

------
aspenmayer
Commerce Department to Add Nine Chinese Entities Related to Human Rights
Abuses in the Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region to the Entity List

[https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-
releases/2020/05/commerc...](https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-
releases/2020/05/commerce-department-add-nine-chinese-entities-related-human-
rights)

Commerce Department to Add Two Dozen Chinese Companies with Ties to WMD and
Military Activities to the Entity List

[https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-
releases/2020/05/commerc...](https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-
releases/2020/05/commerce-department-add-two-dozen-chinese-companies-ties-wmd-
and)

